# hey everyone im new to forum...



## sethc (Jan 23, 2009)

heres a few pics of the cats i have caught.

cat 1


















cat 2


















cat 3



















cat 4


















cat 5


















thanks for looking 
sethc
i would like to see some other catch pics if anyones will to post them


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

All right way to go man!! Nice cats!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

good job and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bridger Fur Co (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice Cats, job well done. Where did you trap them??


----------



## sethc (Jan 23, 2009)

nebraska...caught a couple along the missouri, around rail road tracks and brushy draws.

sethc


----------

